# Name our Mascot-n- Win Big



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Here it is guys.....The Name Our Mascot Contest.
One lucky winner will go home with the prize package with some great goodies from ToxicToons, BodyBag Entertainment and Bloody Mary.
Get the Details here:
http://www.homehauntnews.com/contestrules.html


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Is skullboy out of the question?


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

skullboy said:


> Is skullboy out of the question?


I dont know....enter and see.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Just added was the insane Creature Reacher costume as well...so get thinking and enter now!


----------



## thedeadshallrule (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats to the winner!!! That was fun


----------

